#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Тексты практик

## Yage

Есть у кого-нибудь тексты практик дакини Симкхамукхи, Красного Гаруды и Книга Тунов? Напишите в личку, если есть. Очень нужны для практик.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Есть в МДО и СПбДО в промышленных масштабах. Пишите на адрес магазина на сайте. либо Оле Бондаревой (obondarewa@gmail.com), которая заведует магазином и будет Вам счастье

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------

